# State girls BB tournament



## KEN W

Go Bottineau Stars. :beer:

Back to back undefeated seasons.

Should be a good tournament....7 out of 8 ranked in top ten.All 8 with over 20 wins.To bad it isn't televised the first day.


----------



## roostman

I'm from the East, gotta go for the Kindred Vikings. Next year though look out for Mott/Regent, my niece plays for this team and they should be pretty good if they can beat those d$$m Dickonson Trinity team. They are always good.


----------



## buckseye

Ken could you post the schedule?


----------



## KEN W

1:00.....Midway-Minto(21-4) vs. Linton(21-3)

25 min. later....New Salem(21-3) vs. Watford City(21-3)

6:30.....Bottineau(25-0) vs. Dickinson Trinity(20-4)

25 min. later....Kindred(22-3) vs. Adams Edmore(24-1)


----------



## Duck Commander

It is gonna be televised on Kmot Tv today.


----------



## KEN W

I hope so....the paper doesn't show it being televised.


----------



## griffman

Go Lady Lions (class B) and Lady Braves (class A) :rock:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I hope Adams-Edmore or Midway-Minto wins it. I like to see the small schools do well.

It's nice to see that Trinity and Bottineau play each other in the first round. At least one of them won't advance to the championship bracket.


----------



## Duck Commander

So far it sounds like my team WC and Minto and the Braves and whoever else is in the semifinals.


----------



## KEN W

Braves?????

They play in the regional next week.

Bottineau STARS roll.

Sure hope Roemmich can play tommorrow night.


----------



## roostman

Wow! That Kindred game was a great back and fourth matchup, to bad somebody had to lose that game. Bottineau sure looked tough tonight. I usually root for the underdogs but I'm glad they beat Dickinson. Hopefully Kindred will give Bottineau a good game tommorrow night. Go Vikings! :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander

My mistake, meant the Stars.


----------



## KEN W

Heck they are called the Braves on TV and in the paper....doesn't bother me....really does bother the girls teams though.


----------



## KEN W

No doubt who has the best girls Class B BB in ND.The other 7 were pretty even....lots of close games....

Way to go STARS

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye

yes sir I bet those girls could beat most boys basketball teams


----------



## roostman

I bet there are a lot of class A teams are glad Bottineau is a Class B school. They rule.


----------



## griffman

roostman said:


> I bet there are a lot of class A teams are glad Bottineau is a Class B school. They rule.


No doubt they are a damn good team, but I'll tell you what.......they wouldn't want to meet to Mandan Braves on the court!


----------



## KEN W

griff....you're right Mandan is always tough in girls BB.But I can kind of guage A vs.B by seeing that Trinity beat 3 class A teams this year.And Bottineau had no trouble with Trinity.

We have one of the best coaches in ND basketball here.He practices....defense,defense,defense....run,run,run.The Bob Hunsker coaching philosophy.He is the winningest active coach in ND now with 606 wins in 28 seasons......that's an average of almost 22 per year.

Bottineau's girls have been ranked in the top 10 every year since 1994.6 of those years they were ranked number one at some time during the season.Gone to the state tournament 5 times and were undeafed and ranked number 1 three other times and lost in the regional.

No one in ND has a better overall record the past 12 years except Mandan.


----------



## djleye

I would love to see Bott. play the class A champ this year. I really think they would beat them this year. Very few years that would happen but this could be one of them.......And this from a classA guy!!!! :wink:


----------



## roostman

I can honestly say I do not think there is a class A Team this year that would hold a candle to Bottineau, they play defense like there lives depend on it. Totaly awesome and really a league of there own. They proved it at state. There was some very good teams there but non of them could stay close to the stars. I am a class A guy and from the east, Mandan will have there hands full with South and Westfargo from this side of the state. I'm a Westfargo person and South is the team to beat in the East. :beer:


----------



## griffman

WOW, you guys are some die hards! :lol:

Too bad we won't see them play against each other.

I live in Mandan and have seen them play about 6 times this year. They are awesome. Nobody, and I mean nobody holds a candle to Keilpinski. She can single handedly take over a game. BTW she's a 6'0" junior.

Then you add 6'0" Kelsch and 6'0" Nuss as your forwards. Top it off with the potent Rogers and the fiesty Kraft......

Mandan has some serious balance on that team. If you shut one girl down, another WILL pick up the slack!

I really think the only way they lose this year is an injury to Keilpinski or Rogers or if they beat themselves with foolish fouls turnovers etc....

You guys watch TV this weekend......then tell me the Stars are the better team :beer:


----------



## KEN W

That's the one thing about Class A....with so many kids in the school.....they almost always have more size than Class B teams.


----------



## Norm70

Bott. was tough man they were quick, now are the boys going to make it a sweep?


----------



## KEN W

They won their first game in the regional last night.....now it get tougher....with 3 teams ranked in the top 10 in the Region 6 final four it will be tough

Ryan....21-2
Bottineau.....21-2
Velva....21-2

.....my guess???? Minot Ryan will come out of Region 6.


----------



## Tator

Minot Ryan, we call em Class B misfits where we come from, all those misfit class A schools, can't make it class A so they have to come to the B side........don't like it


----------



## griffman

Hey hey, don't be changing the subject now, the young ladies from Mandan have some business to finish up! The topic is *State girls BB tournament* :lol:

I'm just peeved cause today's game's aren't televised :******: (at least I don't think they are according to the news last night they start airing Friday)

That's a bunch of crap.


----------



## KEN W

Problem is.....which games do they televise....Boys or Girls????....since they are playing at the same time.


----------



## roostman

Well here it is Mandan & South for all the marbles. I still haven't seen Mandan play yet but they have not had to work up a sweat yet, a cake walk so far! South will hopefully give them a game, I would like to see a close game whoever wins. If Mandan walks over South, then I will eat crow and humble pie over the nobody could hold a candle to Bottineau statement. What about the Williston boys team next year? They are going to be huge.


----------



## griffman

I don't think Mandan's gonna walk all over South. South looked pretty tough against Century. It should be a whale of a game.

6:00pm.....Go Mandan!!


----------



## KEN W

First time I've seen Class A girls this year.They looked typical....big but somewhat slow.Would be interesting to see how they would handle a faster,quicker team that plays in your face full court defense from start to finish.

That would be the only way Bottineau could beat them....create lots of turnovers.


----------



## buckseye

Ken I think Botno's full court D would prevail like it has all year. They play like it's the last 30 seconds for the whole game.


----------



## redlabel

KEN W said:


> That's the one thing about Class A....with so many kids in the school.....they almost always have more size than Class B teams.


I think that's the reason they are split into the two classes.


----------



## KEN W

Wow....Mandan's girls played a great game....no way can they shoot like that all the time....no one does....but they sure picked the right night to do it.


----------



## griffman

KEN W said:


> Wow....Mandan's girls played a great game....no way can they shoot like that all the time....no one does....but they sure picked the right night to do it.


Sure they can........ :wink:

You're right Ken....they picked the right night to be on fire. They've been tough all year long, one loss, I think two or three victories of about 5 points but all the rest were blowouts. They are a dominant team. For some reason, they seemed to match up real well vs. South compared to Century? Century gives Mandan fits!

Congrats Girls!

PS I still don't think Bottineau would really want to play Mandan......


----------



## buckseye

Wow those Mandan girls can really play, I don't think the Botno girls would want to play them either. Awesome year of ball for both teams and many congratulations also.


----------



## djleye

Mandan is a machine!!!! They are unbelievable. I would like to see them matched up against another athletic pressing team like Bot. I am backing off my statement about Bot winning though. I do think that those are the two best girls bb teams in the state this year, at any class. It is too bad that the Mandan coach is such an idiot though.


----------



## griffman

djleye said:


> It is too bad that the Mandan coach is such an idiot though.


Why do you say that?

I know he's kinda cocky, but that's all part of the confidence and swagger that keeps the machine well oiled!

Besides that....his coaching skills are second to none. Amundson continues to win and win and win.....new girls or not.

I've talked with Amundson a few times, he seems real down to earth to me. He is very approachable IMO. Very good with the kids, all the way down into 1st, 2nd, 3rd grades. His camps and involving the HS players with the young kids breeds success. The young kids love playing with the "stars" like Rogers, Keilpinski, Kelsch etc......

The young girls are easily sold on Amundson, all they have to do is talk to the players and look at the trophy case!

6:00 pm tonight, another ceremony, MHS, "Ringing of the Bell", public is invited.


----------



## djleye

I guess that I don't agree with humiliating other teams just because you can. I know that you need to continue to work on things even though you are blowing a team out. I agree that it is not Mandans fault that they blow someone out and they should be able to do what they want but there is no need to continue to press a team when they are up by 30 or so in the last three minutes of the game. There is no need to humiliate another team and he just seems to revel in it. There is no doubt that he obviously is a good coach, the proof is in the pudding. Just no need to bury teams for the simple fact that you can!!! Call the dogs off a bit sooner wold be a much classier thing to do, that's all.


----------



## griffman

djleye said:


> I guess that I don't agree with humiliating other teams just because you can. I know that you need to continue to work on things even though you are blowing a team out. I agree that it is not Mandans fault that they blow someone out and they should be able to do what they want but there is no need to continue to press a team when they are up by 30 or so in the last three minutes of the game. There is no need to humiliate another team and he just seems to revel in it. There is no doubt that he obviously is a good coach, the proof is in the pudding. Just no need to bury teams for the simple fact that you can!!! Call the dogs off a bit sooner wold be a much classier thing to do, that's all.


Yea, I see what you mean. However, I don't think the soul purpose is to relish in the victory. I think that's all part of the game for Amundson. I think he keeps the pressure on no matter what with whoever he puts in the game. I think it falls back on his fundamentals. I think he wants the girls to stay conditioned to constant pressure, never let up. I think he gets the most out of his girls by demanding 100% all the time.

In Amundsons defense, I know the girls started hitting 3's right away. But he made them continue shooting the long shots throughout the game. Had it been a close game, the inside game would have taken over. I think that's his way of calling off the dogs is to shoot the outside game and play tough d. The inside game is really the key with Mandan. The high percentage shot is what Amundson seems to go with when the game is tight.

I think Amundson wants the girls to play like every game is the last dogfight they'll ever be in.

I can see where you may look at it like running up the score, but I think he's just playing his game and making sure things go the way he wants.

For much of the game, second to third string girls were playing. What else can you do? They have to learn how to play the game too.


----------



## djleye

I agree that you have to let them all play and I am not talking of only this game. I have seen his teams still pressing with 3 minutes to go and up by more than 20. To me, that is not a class act. There is no denying his success.


----------

